# Inside Amy Schumer Season 3 - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=59346[/img] 
*Title: Inside Amy Schumer: Season 3* 

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*78




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=59354[/img]*Summary*
Sketch comedy shows have always been popular, with Dave Chappelle being one of the major players over the last 15 years. In fact I would dare to say that Dave has given rise to many of the popular sketch shows like “Inside Amy Schumer” and “Key and Peele” due to his mixing it up so to speak in a variety act. Amy has really risen from rags to riches, being discovered on a talent show and then working her way up to big bucks fame on Comedy Central. Her brand of humor is brash, brazen, uninhibited and crude to the core. Shock jock humor is her name, and funny is the game, although Season 3 of “Inside Amy Schumer” feels like she lost some traction. The season is still full of a LOT of laughs, but I noticed some dead air sketches that felt like they were spinning their wheels humor wise, instead of really giving me a good laugh.

Humor is subjective, very subjective in fact, and “Inside Amy Schumer” is one of those shows (and Amy is one of those Comedians) that you have to find out whether you like for yourself. I adore her, and had the hugest celebrity crush on her for a while, but I know other friends who just despise her brazen humor and “blue” nature of her jokes. Taking a cue from “Key and Peele”, she adapts mainline political and social events into her sketches and uses it as a sounding board for her own “voice”. Feminism, or lack of femininity is a big topic in her show, and many times she will turn the standard status quo on its ear by taking a stance that would shock most women on many subjects. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=59362[/img]
The guest stars were starting to get bigger and bigger on the show, but this season amps it up a little more with some bigger names, or at least more POPULAR names coming back. Bill Hader always was a recurring guest star in the first couple of seasons, and he comes back several times this season as well, which probably is one of the reasons why he was her co-star in “Trainwreck” this summer. 

As usual her “Deep Inside Amy” segments are back, where she tackles serious and not so serious issues with one on one interviews with various people, celebrities or random people she finds interesting. Some of them are just plain funny and goofy, while others allow the comedian to rein the humor in a little bit and tackle some issues that are important to her. 

I’m not sure how to place it, but while I find Amy to be an incredibly talented and funny comedian, this season just felt like it was a LITTLE bit hollow. Skits were funny, but not INCREDIBLY funny, and there were a few times where I just didn’t laugh at all. However, when she gets it right, Amy knocks it out of the park. The opening skit with her and Julia Dreyfus had me in stitches. Even though this season dips a little bit, the humor is still there in spades and I had enough laughs to keep me engaged the entire season. 





*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA



*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=59370[/img]Like the last 2 seasons, "Inside Amy Schumer" is shot on Digital video, and looks great on DVD. It may not be in Hi def like the broadcast show is, but the detail and the shiny polished nature of the show almost maxes out the quality that DVD can bring to the table. The little skits are shot well, with hi quality equipment, rendering excellent detail across the board, whether it be from the stand up bits, or the pre-recorded skits. black levels remain strong and full of shadow detail and the disc doesn't show any signs of macroblocking across the 2 DVD-9's. The bitrate is consistently high and leaves no room for digital artifacting of any kind. the show looks fantastic, and the only niggle I have is the desire to see the show in Hi-def.










*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=59378[/img]Like many Comedy Central shows, the series is given a simple 2.0 Dolby Digital track for the audio. The majority of the show is just simply Amy doing interviews, standup routines and the sketches so there isn’t a whole lot good a 5.1 track would do besides opening up some ambiance in the sketches. Dialog is crisp and clean with good levels matching between all the different pieces spliced together. There’s a little bit of channel separation during the sketches, but not a whole lot, since it’s mainly a dialog based show. LFE bleeds in when there is any music and the clarity is spot on. Very solid all the way around.








[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=59386[/img]*Extras* :2stars:
• Exclusive Unaired Sketch
• Unaired "Amy Goes Deep" interviews
• Season 3 Outtakes









*Overall:* :4stars:

Amy Schumer has made quite the name for herself in the last few years. Discovered on a comedy talent show, she made her way up the ladder by appearing on a Charlie Sheen roast before headlining her own TV show and now she's even starring in blockbuster movies. Her "blue" style of humor is reminiscent of a female Andrew Dice Clay, as she can make even a sailor blush when she wants to. This season is a bit rougher than previous seasons, as her shock value humor doesn't always find traction in the laugh department. there's plenty of good sketches and interviews to go around, but like Andrew Dice Clay, she can sometimes just be blunt and not actually funny at times. Audio and video are good and great respectively, with a smattering of extras to tide the viewer over till next season. Funny and tasteless, "Inside Amy Schumer" is just what the doctor ordered when you're in the mood for some down dirty comedy. 

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Amy Schumer
Created by: Amy Schumer
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 MPEG2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo
Studio: Comedy Central
Rated: NR
Runtime: 210 Minutes
DVD Release Date: November 24th 2015



*Buy Inside Amy Schumer: Season 3 On DVD at Amazon*



*Recommendation: Check it out​*







More about Mike


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I never watched this series since I don't have comedy channel so thanks for letting me know about this. I will have to check it out. I liked the trailer you added.


----------

